# Hexohm v3.0 splatter red on white



## Angelus (23/10/18)

Good day all

I hope you are well

Has anyone got stock or perhaps can get a hexohm v3.0 splatter in red and white?

I have been looking around online but Iam not coming right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> Good day all
> 
> I hope you are well
> 
> ...


https://vapeco.co.za/product/craving-vapor-hexohm-3-0/

You better jump on this. There is only one in stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> Good day all
> 
> I hope you are well
> 
> ...



Let me guess, to match the new red and white splatter Drop Dead that just came in from Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus (23/10/18)

SEAN P said:


> https://vapeco.co.za/product/craving-vapor-hexohm-3-0/
> 
> You better jump on this. There is only one in stock



um are they a trusted place lol never bought anything vape online so i dunno



OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Let me guess, to match the new red and white splatter Drop Dead that just came in from Sir Vape



actually yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SEAN P (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> um are they a trusted place lol never bought anything vape online so i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> actually yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


They are indeed yes. They are one of my customers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (23/10/18)

SEAN P said:


> They are indeed yes. They are one of my customers.



awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeee

edit:
order placed and paid 

@SEAN P thank you so much for all your assistance and input 

ps my wife going to kill me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> ps my wife going to kill me


Nothing new to us married vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SEAN P (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> edit:
> order placed and paid
> ...


Any time bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (27/10/18)

order received on Thursday many thanks to vapeco.co.za 

and thanks to @Sir Vape @ET for the bloodymess rda

edit pic attached >>>> [URL="https://www.ecigssa.co.za/surric-xr-vs-hexohm.t54456/page-2#post-728867"]Surric XR vs Hexohm[/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------

